# Improvements re leaking via magnetic field therapy



## Guest (Jul 29, 2019)

Should have entitled this: "Improvements re leaking via magnetic therapy and breath work + pressure points (so called "body mapping - plus theory that this is TMS and behavioural therapy amongst other things may be the key to a cure."

Hi,

Ok so after gradually improving over the years via dietary and lifestyle changes, the odor, burning pressure in the rectum/perineum, incomplete evacuation - all persisted.

Have also been through many treatments both modern and alternative. Only diagnosis I ever got was pudendal nerve entrapment and even had surgery on said nerve. No dice...

Anyway I recently completed 18 sessions of magnetic field therapy - pelvic power chair - they have different programs on this device including customisable ones - for me, they targeted the posterior muscles including the perineum and rectal muscles.

Thanks to these sessions, I have now regained isometric strength down there. Especially after a bowel movement, it feels less like a burning pulpy mess.

I'm not cured however this is one of the only treatments that has provided significant improvement and also value for money which is saying a lot (not bragging or anything however I'm sure I must have spent a small fortune on treatments, tests, operations, supplements, high grade foods etc... this has seriously affected my life... the biggest budget... the bane of my existence...).

Furthermore, I recently tried Transformational Breath Therapy - it's an really amazing breath technique that combines breath and pressure points (for us we would be activating the points on the hips (linked to pelvic floor and posterior region) and the chest) - for two days after the one hour breathing session, the burning pressure in my perineum and rectum decreased quite markedly.

I've experienced nothing like this re improvements since this nightmare started 14 years ago. However, despite these most significant improvements, the symptoms remain.

This is proof that the root cause has not been dealt with. I now believe that what we are dealing with here is a form of tension myostitis syndrome (or mindbody syndrome) - that we have repressed fear/rage/anger etc.. accumulated in the subconscious and that the mind will, in order to avoid dealing with said repressed emotions, trigger physical symptoms.

Read: The Mindbody Prescription by Dr Sarno

Anyway now that I feel like all the physical things are covered. I've always been sporty, and now I'm certain that some of the rectum/perineum damage caused by a lifelong habit of straining has been addressed via the pelvic power chair with associated benefits re post bowel movement leaking and experienced that breathing + pressure point activation has symptom alleviating benefits re burning pressure - so it only leaves the mind to deal with. And its not so abstract - there are psychiatric treatments to address such issues including behavioural therapy - so there is an accessible solution.

I have tried hypnotherapy in the past but wasnt in the right frame of mind: convinced at the time that I had a serious physical abnormalities causing this horrible issue.

So what now?

I honestly think the missing piece, and the root cause, is the mind.

Treating this as a TMS issue.

I'm going for some behavioural therapy now - and also completing a lifestyle change, complete revamp in order to enjoy life. Hopefully, I will be able to do some work and try to deal with the repressed emotions.

After this, I think it is a question of: keep doing the breath work, eat well, sleep well, have a purpose (human revolution), exercise (and in particular martial arts) etc...

I'm quite optimistic however I fear that, in the event that dealing with this as a TMS issue clears things up, a stressful situation in the future would cause relapse... but I guess I shouldnt think about some potential future negative scenario... at least, even if we need to keep dealing with this, we will have the tools to put it back in its place as soon as it rears its ugly head.

Moving to Canada soon - need to settle down and live the rest of my life in a wholesome environment - if anyone lives in Toronto - do let me know!


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2019)

This will be my last post - honestly, just don't have the time to commit to sharing/supporting any more - there's really nothing more to say about this issue - the above mentioned post is my conclusion - deleting my various lg-related fb, chat, forum accounts as honestly, despite having met some good people, people with serious answers to this issue, have not gained any real info and am slightly tired of the (understandably) neurotic and low vibrational level elements in this community - not going to judge as "judge not lest ye be judged' - we're all at different stages of this journey so it's fine - just explaining my reasons for moving on without staying in touch.

I wish you guys and gals all the very best - there are solutions - keep going - you're all worth it!

And that's a wrap from your man mbh87









Take care


----------



## malba (Aug 2, 2019)

That's great this therapy is working for you. For now i'm just trying control my leakygy of gas through diet, but its good to know there are other treatments to try. If possible dont delete your topics they can be useful for other peoples like me who are looking for ways to control leakigy of gas. Thank you


----------

